# Just Wanted To Intro Myself



## scottcatchot (Feb 1, 2006)

Hello Everyone,

I just wanted to introduce myself. I am really excited about finding this place. It appears to be a wealth of info. I have always been drawn to the martial arts. I started my training from my dad in SHotokan and other stuff he learned while UDT in the NAvy. He never taught me any forms though so it is not a full knowledge of the Style I recieved. I later trained briefly with the American Society of Karate, and then spent a large time studying Aikido and cross training in Judo and Jujtitsu. I suffered an injury that put me down for awhile and my training stopped. I gained lots of weight and am now am working on getting back into shape and have a goal of opening my own dojo. Well I am just going on and on so I will hush. Great to be here.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 1, 2006)

Hello and welcome


----------



## arnisador (Feb 1, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## jdinca (Feb 1, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Kreth (Feb 1, 2006)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Gemini (Feb 1, 2006)

Welcome to MT, scottcatchot! Glad to have you with us! 
You seem to have big plans. Can't wait. Let's get started shall we?


----------



## scottcatchot (Feb 1, 2006)

Well I guess there are some ****** here. Sorry I pissed you off


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Feb 1, 2006)

Welcome, Scotty!


----------



## Jesse (Feb 1, 2006)

Welcome bud,

I joined this site about a week and a half ago and I already have found alot of information from here.  The knowledge is within this site. Don't hesitate to ask.

There is alot of talented people on MT.


----------



## green meanie (Feb 1, 2006)

welcome aboard!


----------



## Kreth (Feb 1, 2006)

scottcatchot said:
			
		

> Well I guess there are some ****** here. Sorry I pissed you off


??? I don't see where anyone was rude to you...


----------



## scottcatchot (Feb 1, 2006)

KRETH,

I apologize... I feel stupid.. The bottom of your post, I thought you were personally saying I was full of ****.. oops.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Feb 1, 2006)

scottcatchot said:
			
		

> KRETH,
> 
> I apologize... I feel stupid.. The bottom of your post, I thought you were personally saying I was full of ****.. oops.


 
lol...problem solved


----------



## Kreth (Feb 1, 2006)

scottcatchot said:
			
		

> KRETH,
> 
> I apologize... I feel stupid.. The bottom of your post, I thought you were personally saying I was full of ****.. oops.


Just a signature. Maybe it's time for me to pick a new one...


----------



## MJS (Feb 1, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy your stay, look around, and if you have any questions, please feel free to ask!

Mike


----------



## Mike712 (Feb 1, 2006)

Hello and welcome to mt.


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 1, 2006)

Welcome to MT.  For the most part, we're nice, and always helpful.  Feel free to look around and ask questions!


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 1, 2006)

Welcome Scott 

Yeah, gotta be careful when reading some signatures~!  If it's below the line... it's a signature 


Enjoy ~!

~Tess


----------



## Rick Wade (Feb 1, 2006)

Aloha Scotty, 

  Welcome to the boards, Happy posting.  I am currently in Pearl Harbor and am also in the Navy Like your dad.

V/R

Rick


----------



## Lisa (Feb 1, 2006)

Welcome and Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## kenpo0324 (Feb 1, 2006)

Welcome to MT...


----------



## TheBattousai (Feb 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome to MT.


----------



## samurai69 (Feb 3, 2006)

welcome to the forum ..... is the dojo going to teach aikido or are you planning to teach a mixture


----------



## scottcatchot (Feb 3, 2006)

My plan is to teach aikido as the base and mix in other techniques to help flesh out the Aikido.


----------



## stone_dragone (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!  I'm new here, myself .


----------



## Cujo (Feb 5, 2006)

Welcome to MT, you will find a great bunch of people here.

Pax
Cujo


----------



## still learning (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and let the training begin and enjoy the teaching....Aloha


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 10, 2006)

Welcome.


----------

